# Looking to replace hard drive



## srp336 (Aug 13, 2001)

I've got a Series 1 box that I'd like to replace the hard drive (again). I've done this one time before. That drive lasted nearly 3 years before it died. Is there a list of recommended replacement drives? What's popular?

Thanks!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Maxtor QuickView or Seagate drives tend to be the most recommended.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

I just installed a 300gb Samsung drive in my S4040R, and it works great! Quieter than the old Maxtor that was in it.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

seagate drives are my favorite because of the 5 yr warranty. they aren't the quietest though and the 7200.8 series can't be acoustically tuned.
i stay away from maxtor and western digital, but especially maxtor since they have died the most on me.
hitachi drives have a 3 yr warranty, run super quiet with the acoustic management tool and seem to work really well.


----------

